# Mexico Keeps Yawning



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi everybudgie, I have a little problem. Mexico just started yawning like crazy! Almost like he has to throw up, or is extremely tired. At first I thought he had a feather or something stuck in his throat, because they are molting right now, which is possible, because as I write this he is chirping happily and has stopped obsessively yawning. But I'm not sure, because I also have been putting them to bed pretty late lately. Is it possible that he's sick too? I haven't noticed any other weird things. He's playing normally. I will have to check again, but I think his poop is fine. I just don't know if he is sick, his throat was clogged, or if he is tired. Oh yeah! He has also been drinking a lot, which I know is not a good thing. Any help and advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks,

-Tia


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From your description, most likely your Mexico was adjusting his crop.
Did you change your budgies' diet? On a particularly hot day they can drink a bit more water than usual.
If you notice that Mexico is truly ingesting too much water, then it would be best to have him examined by an avian vet specialist.

I hope all goes well with your boy!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Other than adding sprouts to their diet, it is the same. Thank you for the advice, Ana! I will keep an eye on him, and see how he is tomorrow.  I also will watch his water intake, I have a sneaky suspicion that he likes the taste of the vitamin drops I have been putting in because of their moult. If I don't put the drops in, he doesn't drink as much.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're most welcome, Tia! 

Now that's a very plausible explanation for the increased intake of water, Mexico must really love the flavour from the vitamins!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

*Sigh* I didn't give them vitamin drops today, and Mexico is still drinking a lot of water. Even though it is hot, I do not think he should be drinking that much. He is also "adjusting his crop" a lot. Here comes a trip to the vet... (groan)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Best to catch any problem early Tia, so getting him in to see the Avian Vet right away is definitely the best course of action. :hug:*


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks. I am nervously and impatiently waiting for a cheque to come so I can book an appointment.  Until then, all I can do is wait and keep a close eye on him. The cheque is scheduled to arrive soon, so I am crossing my fingers, hoping it will come early.:fingerx:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tia, I hope it's nothing serious and a trip to the vet clears it all up! :fingerx: 

Let us know how things go, and best wishes.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It did sound like crop adjustment to me also, but since he's _still_ doing it a lot and days later, good idea to get him checked. :fingerx: Sending good vibes to Mexico, Tia. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone.  The TB community is great. 

Quick question; should I seperate the boys just in case Mexico does end up to be sick? I would not want Ice catching it too.

Thanks,

-Tia


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

If you're not sure if someone is ill, I think it's best to separate them. Although Ice is already exposed through their environment as well as their food and water. Hoping it's nothing contagious, and Mexico is back to his old self ASAP


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

So Mexico is chirping and drinking less today... Could it be the symptoms showing on and off? It is also not as hot today, but I am still worried. (And still waiting for the cheque)


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How is Mexico's yawning today? Has he stopped? Its so hard to say what is going on, but based on what you say, it really doesn't sound like it's an 'illness'. Don't take my word for it obviously, but IME that is my opinion based on what you said. Of course watch him closely the next few days. If you have any doubt, and feel he is acting off, it's best to take him to the vet for peace of mind. Is there anyone you can borrow money from until your check comes in?


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

There are a couple people I could borrow from. Am I just being parrotnoid? Because he is not yawning at all today. And he only did it a couple times yesterday, but in my mind, at the time, that seemed like a lot of "crop adjusting".


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I see how you're torn with this. I know you are a good budgie mom Tia, and you want to do the best thing. Since you are the only one there in person, you'll have to assess it and make the decision. Does Mexico have normal activity and energy level, eating, pooping normally, back to drinking normally? I'd just watch him close for now. When we love our fids and want to do the best for them, it's easy to become 'parrotnoid' .


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Julie, for the input and encouragement. :hug: I think I will just wait for now, keep a close eye on him, and see how he is when the cheque comes.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Update: Mexico has been looking great today! Normal drinking, chirping happily. I might be able to buy that cage after all. :fingerx: I am still keeping a close eye on him though.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yay ! I'm so glad to hear that Mexico is acting completely normal . Crossing fingers that he is just fine, and you can get that new cage! :fingerx:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad he's looking better, Tia! I hope he continues to be just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We're all pulling for Mexico to be back to 100% health-wise, Tia. :hug:*


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Okay everybudgie, this will hopefully be the last update on this thread! 
Mexico is completely normal! Back to his old self! 100% healthy! Over the weather!  I just wanted to thank you all for your well wishes, help, information, and encouragement! :grouphug: 
If you want, someone can close this thread now!  Or soon at least.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tia, I'm so glad that Mex is completely back to normal  That's great to hear! 

I hope to hear more about him and Ice soon on their ongoing thread!  As of now, this thread is closed


----------

